# Deere 3046r back blade set up



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello, 
Does anyone have some knowledge on setting up a deere 3046r? I am looking at putting a blower on the front when snow gets deep, and having a rear pull plow/box plow on the back. Does anyone know of something to fit this tractor other than Ebling? They are backed up and want to look at other options. 

Thanks!


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

I've done the backdrag/blow off the road in the past. Set it up like mine and you'll be more efficient



.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Doesn't seem to scrape very well, that won't fly in my area. Is it able to be set lower?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Schuley said:


> Doesn't seem to scrape very well, that won't fly in my area. Is it able to be set lower?


It has a hydraulic backscraper that will lift the blower 6" off the ground. I can scrape as much as I want to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a 10 or 12' Ebling that came off my Toolcat. It would need some fabbing to work on a 3 point. Not sure how heavy it is either.

I can do some checking if you might be interested.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It's 10 feet.

I can try to estimate the weight tomorrow. 

I was keeping it in case I ever bought a 4 series and wanted a back blade for it.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Pic? Is it like a 6' mold board with 2' wings?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I believe so. 

I'll pull it out today. If I can lift it with my Dingo, that would put it at around 6-700#. Although part of that would the quicktach. A 3 point attachment shouldn't be quite as heavy. 

It also has the electric pump for the wings. Could be changed to run off the remotes if you have them available, I didn't on the Toolcat and didn't have the desire to mess with a splitter valve, etc.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a 10 or 12' Ebling that came off my Toolcat. It would need some fabbing to work on a 3 point. Not sure how heavy it is either.
> 
> I can do some checking if you might be interested.


How did it connect to the toolcat and how did it work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> How did it connect to the toolcat and how did it work.


Same basic setup as the truck... the arms slid into the brackets on the frame of the TC.

It worked, I can't say how great because I didn't run it much and the operators I had in the TC the 2 years it was on were less than competent. They did a barely acceptable job of running the front plow, much less the back plow, so it served as a counterweight. But the TC handled it and it would pull plenty of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Correction, the lift is hydraulic as well. Just like a normal truck blade.

I'd be willing to sell just the moldboard with cylinders.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

NickSnow&Mow said:


> I've done the backdrag/blow off the road in the past. Set it up like mine and you'll
> be more efficient
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very cool! How many HP is that machine 46? i have an 09 4720 thats 66hp and would run good with a big blower on back im sure. The front kit from Frontier was like $10k, running off the back with hydro lines on the loader boom, we woudln't use it that much, plus a high flow for any of our deere skids would still be cheaper.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Thumbs UpI like the way nick feathered off that last littel bit.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Ramairfreak98ss said:


> Thats very cool! How many HP is that machine 46? i have an 09 4720 thats 66hp and would run good with a big blower on back im sure. The front kit from Frontier was like $10k, running off the back with hydro lines on the loader boom, we woudln't use it that much, plus a high flow for any of our deere skids would still be cheaper.


Thanks. It's a 46 hp. A 66 hp you'd want the 82" for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sorry, forgot to put up the pics.

The main mold board is 64", wings are 28". Forgot to measure height. Yeah, I'm a :terribletowel:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sorry, forgot to put up the pics.
> 
> The main mold board is 64", wings are 28". Forgot to measure height. Yeah, I'm a :terribletowel:


Wow!!!....Your wife let you stay up kinda late...Maybe have one of your Minions take a picture of the blade for you next time....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Wow!!!....Your wife let you stay up kinda late...Maybe have one of your Minions take a picture of the blade for you next time....


You're up early, old man prostate problems?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're up early, old man prostate problems?


Union Monkey has to work....Double time saturday...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Double time? You're getting gypped.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Double time? You're getting gypped.


Triple time after 12 noon...It's not easy being me...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Triple time after 12 noon...It's not easy being me...


So whats triple time up to, 3 bananas an hour for the union monkey..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> So whats triple time up to, 3 bananas an hour for the union monkey..


Far more than three bananas....If I told you it would send Snofarmer into a psychotic rage...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5 said:


> Far more than three bananas....If I told you it would send Snofarmer into a psychotic rage...


what a :terribletowel: doing as he is told all day long for a bunch of over ripe
bananas.

As an ex- union monkey (afscme) for over 15yrs i dun
was learned that there is more money to be made in the private sector .
only sub-standard employees, need and or clammier aboot being in a union.

so you keep tell'en yourself your doing great.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> what a :terribletowel: doing as he is told all day long for a bunch of over ripe
> bananas.
> 
> As an ex- union monkey (afscme) for over 15yrs i dun
> ...


Blah-Blah-Blah...More of your angry and misguided rederick ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The only thing to be angry over is that I didn't see the light earlier.

but for you, a:terribletowel: , you should stay,


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> The only thing to be angry over is that I didn't see the light earlier.
> 
> but for you, a:terribletowel: , you should stay,


It's like shooting fish in a barrel with you....You spool up easier than Marci.....:hammerhead:


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

So glad I live in a right to work state.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's like shooting fish in a barrel with you....You spool up easier than Marci.....:hammerhead:


Your the one that is all " spooled up" I'm sitting here :laugh::laughing:
At you, as you are the one that is all defensive aboot your wage.
You know the one that you have no control over.
I have yet to see another member who wishes to join a union.
It's only you who defends this antiquated syestem.
Enjoy paying the taxes on your over time. Ya:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sew I thought I uploaded the pic from my phone, apparently I screwed that up two.

Moldboard height is 21". All urethane edges because we were using it on a parking ramp.

I can pick it up aboot 3' with the Dingo, then it tips forward, but it's spread across the whole pallet and then some.

I'll try the pics again. BTW, it has the crappy powdercoat paint job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

10 minutes and it finally tells me they're too large.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What is going on? I uploaded them once. No idea why they showed up twice.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> So glad I live in a right to work state.


Michigan is too...Your point is????....

I work with guys doing the same amount of work in the same amount of time...There are a couple of big differences....Im union and they are not...I make in excess of $10 more an hour..I have health care which I contribute to...They do not...I have a pension and a 401k...They do not...I work in a system where there are checks and balances to ensure fairness in the work place...They do not...

The union is a necessary part of my job which in some aspects I'm greatful for....

What's funniest about your right to work comment is...

We had 4 guys opt out of the Union when that passed in Michigan...We have just settled our latest contract for significant increases...You know what the "Right to Work" guys get...absolutly nothing.....

So...Do I fly the union flag...No...But, I'm glad someone has my back so the company does not run me over


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ho and you forgot, your Union dues.

From over here, we see you waving that flag every chance you get:terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm glad someone has my back so the company does not run me over


I run you over on a daily basis.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I run you over on a daily basis.


TMI


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> Ho and you forgot, your Union dues.
> 
> From over here, we see you waving that flag every chance you get:terribletowel:


Don't wave it at all....Its you and Oomonkey that seem to be fascinated with my work status and calling me a Union Monkey....I find humor in your ignorance.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice backblade by the way Mark...how Mulch do you want and do you deliver???....Theres a guy in Canton that might want it


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

My point is it's rediculous to pay someone double and triple time because it's Saturday. I already do everything I can to try and make sure no one goes over 40 so I don't have to pay them time and a half. We used to have good trade unions here, but they priced themselves out of the market and now none of them have jobs here. Sure there are small halls down in the Phoenix metro area but they only get gov. Contracts etc. and a lot of them are hurting badly for work. Luckily the general public here has their number and just refuse to pay for the wast of big labor. Look at Detroit. It looks like a third world country with more people felling from there every year all thanks to big labor and big progressive government. No look at Phoenix. One of the fastest growing areas in the country because we never let big labor get a good foothold. The free market works. Unions extort money from their members in return for the promise of labor rights and good pay. What they actually get is the unions throwing money at politicians that continually implement progressive policies that crush the ability of the free market to work and so you end up with Detroit. Here people are paid what they are worth and get benefit packages because of competition to attain and then keep the best of the best. We can still fire a worthless employee for being worthless instead of them being able to hide behind big labor to protect them and allow them to continue to collect a paycheck when they add absolutely no value to the organization and in many cases hold it back because they are taking the spot of someone who would not be worthless.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> My point is it's rediculous to pay someone double and triple time because it's Saturday. I already do everything I can to try and make sure no one goes over 40 so I don't have to pay them time and a half. We used to have good trade unions here, but they priced themselves out of the market and now none of
> them have jobs here. Sure there are small halls down in the Phoenix metro area but they only get gov. Contracts etc. and a lot of them are hurting badly for work. Luckily the general public here has their number and just refuse to
> pay for the wast of big labor. Look at Detroit. It looks like a third world country with more people felling from there every year all thanks to big labor and big progressive government. No look at Phoenix. One of the fastest growing
> areas in the country because we never let big labor get a good foothold. The free market works. Unions extort money from their members in return for the promise of labor
> ...


I'm not gonna get into a pissing match with anyone...I'm just Greatful that I'm Not a yard monkey business owner anymore....I make a nice living and don't have a headache every night...

I have been on both sides of the fence...And your response is the one that I would have Givin years ago...

All I can say is...I make a Livable wage that I can afford to feed and cloth my family...Maybe take a vacation or two a year...Maybe buy a car or Truck every few years...And have some money leftover to buy beer...I'm sorry that some like you and Sno are so offended by that...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Just to be clear, I am not offended that you personally are making a liveable wage. I want you to be able to make more than a liveable wage for you and your family. I am not ok with big labor and what they do to a community. There is so much more money available once you step outside the union and their collective bargaining. You as the individual should be able to negotiate directly with your employer to make the most amount of money and benefits possible based on your own merits and productivity. I used to work in the union as well when I was younger. I got out right before they all went under here and have realized that in all my years after the union I was able to negotiate much better wages for myself than I could have made in the union. Now that I own my own business I couldn't imagine not being able to negotiate pay on an individual basis with my employees. Having to hold someone back when they deserve more pay just because they are classified as a certain position under a collective bargaining agreement. That employee will never grow to maximum value and potential because he is looked at as a group rather than an individual with great promise that may be persuaded to reach that level faster because he was able to negotiate with his employer on an individual basis. I want all my guys to make a great living but they have to earn it. So again I don't want you to think that I don't want you to make a great living, we only differ on how that end result is achieved.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my goddness, If it's not about the subject in the thread keep the post to yourselve or were it should be posted.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He's on a roll....



Defcon 5 said:


> Don't wave it at all....Its you and Oomonkey that seem to be fascinated with my work status and calling me a Union Monkey....I find humor in your ignorance.....


Hint, I was a member of afscme local 66, for 15 years,sat on 2 contract negotiation boards, even stood on a
Picket line.
I'm Ignorant on how a union functions?
Nothing could be farther from the truth.

You must have been doing it wrong,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK fellas, let's rein this one back into the subject at hand, especially the ADD union monkey.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ yes Sargent Shultz, 



Is that back blade from the deer, you know,
The one with the spots?

What do you have on that machine now?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 10 minutes and it finally tells me they're too large.
> View attachment 166912
> View attachment 166913
> View attachment 166912
> View attachment 166913


Big pic..... little plowing device....:waving:
Nice set up.....Thumbs Up


----------

